# Terminator: Genisys - Exklusive Featurette zu John Connor



## FlorianStangl (2. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Exklusive Featurette zu John Connor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Exklusive Featurette zu John Connor


----------



## Odin333 (2. Juli 2015)

Laut ersten Kritiken soll der Film ja geradezu unterirdisch sein. 

Man muss wohl doch auf einen Nolan-Terminator oder die Einstellung des ganzen Franchise hoffen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Laut ersten Kritiken soll der Film ja geradezu unterirdisch sein.
> 
> Man muss wohl doch auf einen Nolan-Terminator oder die Einstellung des ganzen Franchise hoffen.


Auf Kritiken geb ich relativ wenig. Spätestens seit Jurassic World. Der Film wurde hoch gelobt und war ein Kassenschlager...ich fand ihn vergleichsweise schwach. 

Deswegen kann es gut sein, dass ich bei Terminator positiv überrascht werde.


----------

